# New member saying hello



## Darrenb80 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi new member here I love coffee I currently own a Jura f90 that I have owned for 6 years now which I love for convenience but I notice it lacks the taste comparing from coffee from the commercial machine from coffee shops so looking on here at reviews and ideas for my next set up?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi and welcome plenty of info on here, try here to start with

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9249-Choosing-a-Domestic-Espresso-Machine


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

where you located..?


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Darren. I've just joined. Went to visit Jura HQ in Burnley last month. Very impressed with latest technology. Their machines eg. the new Jura Z6 appear to be catching up with the semi-autos. Espresso taste much better than before, and probably more consistent than my feeble efforts on a semi auto. Good luck with your quest.


----------

